# My 2012 Defy Advanced 0...



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

New to the Giant world; my LBS was able to find a 2012 Defy Advanced 0 and I jumped at the opportunity. Just picked it up this evening and did about 10 quick miles. It's gonna be a great machine!!

Was never a big fan of silver, but I kinda think it looks good with the red and black trim. 

And what's not to like about Di2???

I may make a few minor changes (e.g., wider handlebars).

Looking forward to many great miles!!


----------



## dkstrat (Sep 5, 2012)

Good looking bike. Congrats


----------



## sycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks great...enjoy!


----------



## 00XJCO (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

...............UPDATE....................

I've ridden about 500 miles in the mostly rolling hills of VA. This is one sweet bike with the Di2 and the Compact crankset. I never run out of gears, and am constantly shifting to adjust to the terrain. Smooth ride, very comfortable, a real joy to ride. 

An expensive purchase, but well worth every penny. I guess my expectations weren't high enough going in. The Advanced Defy 0 rocks!!


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice bike!


----------

